# valbasin



## manybirds (Jun 19, 2012)

i had a boer doe with liver flukes, so we got valbasin from the vet and she seems to be doing better. with most wormers you do a follow up worming a few weeks later. the valbasin dosn't have a time on it when to follow up on so i was wondering if i should follow up and if so how much time till i follow up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 19, 2012)

I would follow up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Renegade (Jun 20, 2012)

We have had the best success giving 3 doses 10 days apart. You can use Valbazen 1ml/10lbs or Ivermectin Plus 1ml/25lbs orally. Do not use either of these in pregnant does. Both are available over the counter.
We had a doe this year that tried very hard to die from liver flukes. The only treament that worked for us was the Ivermectin Plus. After the 2nd dose she improved but the 3rd dose really made her look better then she had in years.

Donna


----------



## manybirds (Jun 20, 2012)

Renegade said:
			
		

> We have had the best success giving 3 doses 10 days apart. You can use Valbazen 1ml/10lbs or Ivermectin Plus 1ml/25lbs orally. Do not use either of these in pregnant does. Both are available over the counter.
> We had a doe this year that tried very hard to die from liver flukes. The only treament that worked for us was the Ivermectin Plus. After the 2nd dose she improved but the 3rd dose really made her look better then she had in years.
> 
> Donna


so have you tried valbasin and it didn't work? we paid for a big jug (smallest size they sold) of valbasin would hate to see it go ot waiste (not to mention the money it waisted) i heard from another breeder that ivomec plus injectable was the only thing that worked for htem. by the way i went on your sight and your goats are..... well........ very french bull dogish which i believe is a great traite in boers lol, very magnificent and majestic.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Renegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, i have to agree, tho i dont like the stocky look much, but your goats are beautiful !


----------



## Renegade (Jun 21, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks LOL. They are meat goats so wide, long, and lots of meat are what they're bred for.

Valbazen did not work for us. Ivomec Plus is an injectable but can(usually should) be used orally. The doe we had this year got really bad before we realized what was going on. We gave the first dose of Ivomec Plus by injection knowing it doesn't work as well because I didn't want to kill the doe. She still developed a very bad case of black diarrhea. This pretty much told me she had a large amount of flukes that had died and released and caused her to bleed internally. The black stool is digested blood. The doe became so weak I really thought she was going to die. I treated the diarrhea and gave her injections of Fortified B-complex and Iron. The doe picked up in a few days. The second and third doses I gave orally. 
This doe has made a complete turn around. She looks the best she has in 3-4 years. This is an older doe and I made the mistake of thinking some of her symptoms were associated with her age. She had fecals done and had been previously dewormed using Cydectin.

Donna


----------



## manybirds (Aug 3, 2012)

finnaly got the ivomec plus in. going out to give it to her now. what would happen if she was pregnant and i gave it to her? its very unlikely but possible since my ND buck escaped once. I was going to do bio tracking pregnancy test on her but it turned out to be way to big of a deal and downloads on my computer to get it done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2012)

Did the Valbazen not work for you? Just because it doesn't work for others doesn't mean it won't work for you. Many people can't use Safeguard because it doesn't work on their animals anymore but it still works fine for mine (just an example).


----------



## manybirds (Aug 3, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Did the Valbazen not work for you? Just because it doesn't work for others doesn't mean it won't work for you. Many people can't use Safeguard because it doesn't work on their animals anymore but it still works fine for mine (just an example).


I did try it no sign of improvment. i didn't use the ivomec yet i'm going to c if my vet does prego tests first


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2012)

Did you only give it one time? What signs did you see that you felt showed no sign of improvement?

Actually, Valbazen is bad for pregnant females too.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 3, 2012)

*Every website I have read says DO NOT USE Valbazen on pregnant does... but I have read SEVERAL sites where it says Ivomec Plus IS safe for pregnant does. *


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 3, 2012)

I would NOT use valbazen on a pregnant doe, no matter what her stage of pregnancy.


----------



## elevan (Aug 3, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I would NOT use valbazen on a pregnant doe, no matter what her stage of pregnancy.


I agree.  They say you shouldn't use it during the first 45 days but personally I wouldn't at all, at anytime if they are pregnant.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't of given her the valbasin but i really wasn't thinking of the possability of her being prego at the time. it wasn't till after that i reflected on the possibility. i know sounds irresponsible. my ND buck got out once. i don't think he can reach her though so i hope not. i am getting blood tests done for prego tests


----------

